# Ecigs On The Rise



## Gizmo (15/4/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## johan (15/4/14)

Nice show - I like Prof. Robert West's comments and for now that's good enough for me.


----------



## Metal Liz (15/4/14)

awh man why don't we have that vaping British channel hahaha, guess that's why we have this awesome site to educate everyone  Nice Video @Gizmo! Is that a Reo that Ron Heseltine is smoking? 
Oil on the lungs???? we mos don't inhale the oil, it's vaporised before we inhale it...?


----------



## TylerD (15/4/14)

Yeah, I don't get the "oil". PG and VG is water based. Init?


----------



## Gizmo (15/4/14)

I suspect this was a few years ago. I think e-liquids didnt have standards back then and maybe the concentrates where oil based. All of my concentrates are PG based..

Reactions: Like 2


----------

